# useful iphone links and apps



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

awright, maybe this thread will be useful, maybe not. if not, meh...

what useful links and apps you have bookmarked on you phone?

here's what i use on a fairly regular basis:

LINKS:

http://duckduckgo.com/ (just like google, but they don't log your queries...i never use google)

http://www.sunrisesunset.com/USA/

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/noaacurrents/Regions

http://saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/texassites.html

http://www.csgnetwork.com/marineoilfuelcalc.html (cuz i roll old school)

http://www.onlineconversion.com

http://www.weather.com

http://www.windytv.com

http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/home.cfm (the kids love this one)

APPS (i remember when an app was called a program)

(as found in the app store)

-google earth
-shooter (ballistics calculator)
-simply noise (white and brown noise)
-dictionary.com
-flashlight
-level (stanleylevel)
-altimeter gps
-planets (q continuum) - i use this when when i'm laying around at night waiting for pigs to come in on bait. kids love this one too.
-speedometer (stanislov dvoychenko's)
-baseplate compass
-voice memos

anyhow, what ya got?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://projecttarpon.com/texas.html


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The places I like to fish mostly don't have connections to the 'net....and don't want them. 

Maybe there is a correlation between the World's best fishing spots and no internet? 

When not traveling, I fish my home ponds almost every day...and no apps needed or desired...just a few feathers, some thread, a hook and some line. 

I proudly don't have a smart phone...and thus no apps...and spend several weeks a year fly fishing in places that also have neither. I like it that way, but maybe I'm old fashioned.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.windfinder.com/ The app is very handy on the coast

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=flow is handy for rivers


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

It helps to have some advanced knowledge of conditions. Some places become unnavigable in certain tides, winds, and water levels. People have died from exposure around here getting caught in unwadeable marsh expanses on a water dump. Other places aren't any good or too exposed with wind from X direction or water at y. 

When I get out in the canoe on my local oxbow, I don't check anything except maybe the radar for thunderstorms. 

Anything salty or tidal, I look at a few sites before hitting the road. I serve as my own guide and it pays off to have some advance knowledge of water and weather particulars. When I lived at Surfside, I had intimate knowledge of the water just by looking at it off my deck. Even then, I would check the USCG Freeport station for tide times, tide predictions, and actual tide levels. Call it what you will, but it isn't much fun dragging a kayak through a hundred yards of marsh muck. 

Water level has been the single biggest factor that determines where the fish are. That's been my experience. If I had one data point to choose that would be it. Thankfully, the NOAA site has that info and winds, water temps, trends, tides. It might take 20 seconds or less to get what I need. After that, it's just find fish and sign and structure and sling away.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Beaumont weather or Golden Triangle has the best hurricane tracking data that I have ever seen on any site when there is a hurricane in the gulf or Atlantic. I have also added some other sites that I use frequently.
http://www.beaumontweather.com/
http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/ports/index.html?port=hg
http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=hgx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no
http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/WestGulf.shtml
http://tbone.biol.sc.edu/tide/sites_usgulf.html
http://www.gomatagorda.com/matagorda-beach-webcam/
http://www.surfhousesurfcam.com/ 
http://www.spadre.com/surfcam.htm
http://www.thetroutfitter.com/
http://www.coltonfly.com/fly-reels.php
http://galvanflyreels.com/


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I confess, I have the Orvis app on my phone. I enjoy listening to Tom Rosenbauer's podcasts.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

WindfinderPro
Navionics


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> The places I like to fish mostly don't have connections to the 'net....and don't want them.
> 
> Maybe there is a correlation between the World's best fishing spots and no internet?
> 
> ...


great, thanks for all the links and useful infomation!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

karstopo said:


> Water level has been the single biggest factor that determines where the fish are. That's been my experience. If I had one data point to choose that would be it. Thankfully, the NOAA site has that info and winds, water temps, trends, tides. It migh t take 20 seconds or less to get what I need. After that, it's just find fish and sign and structure and sling away.


i disagree. food is the single biggest factor that determines where fish are. that's the data point i look for, and it's why i analyze various tools to figure that part out.

you can definitely get a away with a simpler approach (i did for years) when you're fishing local flats on the texas coast, aren't traveling far from home, and aren't crossing big water. but when you're heading out across large expanses of water, some of it deep and 15-20+ miles from safety, or offshore and you're in a small vessel, it's prudent to look at a few more things.

I get that we all like to share how we do things in the area we fish, an no offense intended, but the idea behind this thread is useful tools that can easily be accessed, whether at home or in the field/on the water, and not so much about local strategy.

thanks for understanding.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Fishsurfer said:


> Beaumont weather or Golden Triangle has the best hurricane tracking data that I have ever seen on any site when there is a hurricane in the gulf or Atlantic. I have also added some other sites that I use frequently.
> http://www.beaumontweather.com/
> http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/ports/index.html?port=hg
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=hgx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no
> ...


thanks for reminding me about surf cams. i had a bunch of links to those on a computer years ago and when it crashed and i got a new one i totally forgot to bookmark the cam links.

and nice product/business plug there at the end...way to craftily sneak that in there. i hope you're being compensated for the pimping!

:smile:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Worm Drowner said:


> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=flow is handy for rivers


that one will come in handy for carp fishing...if i ever go do that again.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Worm Drowner said:


> I confess, I have the Orvis app on my phone. I enjoy listening to Tom Rosenbauer's podcasts.


Oooooo.....there's another great idea...

thanks!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I use this one a lot.

http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

ceedmoor or swede?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Ish said:


> ceedmoor or swede?


6.5x284
6.5 Creedmoor
26 nosler

I like'em


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

cool. i have an old 6.5 swede. don't know much about the creed other than it goes real flat, real fast, and ain't cheap.


i lob 7.62x51, 175gr 30 Berger VLDs. flaco got me into that.

them or 178gr Amaxs...


----------

